# Can't Unlock Cyanogenmod 9



## twinkies (Mar 18, 2012)

Running the latest nightly of cyanogen and I have I guess what may or may not be a strange bug, but was looking for fixes/thoughts. So currently I have two touchpads sitting around - one seems to be just fine but the second one probably 20 percent of the time won't let me unlock the mod to get into the tablet. Tried flipping the viewing in each direction, turning the screen off and on, just a few weird solutions to see if I could get anything to work and it wouldn't. Only fix I could get was completely restarting the tablet and going from there. Sooooo thoughts?


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

Try wiping and reflashing. Mount and wipe system as well. Something is wrong with either the touch driver or the screen itself. Do you have a screen cover on it?


----------



## Doniuppa (Sep 3, 2011)

I have the same issue. Sometimes I can recover by pressing the power button off and then on. It seems worst with the latest nightly build but I have had the same issue intermediately since Alpha 2. I think I noticed it more after the nightly install since that install process cleared the cache resetting the default screen timeout.
I have changed that back to the maximum timeout. I call it the new sleep of death.


----------



## meber (Nov 7, 2011)

The home button is visible. Press that and it will unlock.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

